# gentoo hosting (VPSLink)

## kiss-o-matic

Hi -- my current provider sucks massive ass and I'm ready to leave.  They leave the taste of feces in my mouth but done all over the phone and email.  Looking forward, I've seen competitive prices at VPSLink. They look like they provide what I want.  Anyone who has dealt with them have any feedback?

----------

## Mad Merlin

I've been using Linode for almost a year now and have no complaints.

----------

## hpeters

 *kiss-o-matic wrote:*   

> Hi -- my current provider sucks massive ass and I'm ready to leave.  They leave the taste of feces in my mouth but done all over the phone and email.  Looking forward, I've seen competitive prices at VPSLink. They look like they provide what I want.  Anyone who has dealt with them have any feedback?

 

I have been using them for over two years no major problems.

They do have a "hick up" once in a great while but doesn't last long.

There Gentoo images (32-bit) tend to be rather old so you would probably have to do some upgrading to the OS after it's first installed.

Overall I have been happy with them and don't intend to move else where.

I have also heard that Linode is a good choice as well. Though I haven't tried them myself.

Harley

----------

## PaulBain

Slicehots are OK and they are backed by Rackspace which helps. They update their kernels frequently which is good.

Comparatively Linode is better value for money and they a UK data centre which is awesome for me! I'll probably get one of theirs for my next project.

----------

